# Wyoming elk anyone ?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

With Wyoming NR elk results due out next week I can hardly sleep..:!:...

I threw my Max points at the special permit in unit 32 .....

I've already put a TON of re-search and scouting into it..

Anyone else apply for Wyoming elk 2015 ?


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Wife is in:grin: Ill just do points as I hope to be busy throughout the fall here in Utah 

Good luck goofy


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> With Wyoming NR elk results due out next week I can hardly sleep..:!:...
> 
> I threw my Max points at the special permit in unit 32 .....
> 
> ...


I didn't apply this year, but I am moving there. So, I'll probably pick up a pronghorn tag this year and next year I'll look into Elk.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Next year!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We will be archery hunting units 55 and 56 outside of Yellowstone.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I put in for wy elk. Unit 16 with 4 points in the special draw. Odds are against me.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a good chance at a 45-1 tag. Put in with another as a group.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Schleppy said:


> I have a good chance at a 45-1 tag. Put in with another as a group.


I lived in Tensleep for a short time as a boy. Spent most of it up around Meadowlark and Rome Hill. Fished Tensleep Creek pretty much everyday I lived there. That is some awesome country that is full of great people.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm hearing draw results will be out Monday,
Going to be a LOOOONG weekend..:!:..


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Haha ya it will. Try to keep yourself busy to help pass the time is my advice. Good luck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Haha ya it will. Try to keep yourself busy to help pass the time is my advice. Good luck


Headed to the Expo today...

Skiing Park city tomarow....

I'll liv......


----------



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> With Wyoming NR elk results due out next week I can hardly sleep..:!:...
> 
> I threw my Max points at the special permit in unit 32 .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I'm hearing draw results will be out Monday,
> Going to be a LOOOONG weekend..:!:..


I hope your right


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WTNUT said:


> ...............................................................
> 
> What are the benefits of unit 32?


A:
It's a Limited Quota tag; cheaper than a General tag.

Takes about 8 years, 8 points, to get a $577 tag for Unit 32 to kill a 325 bull. $577 total.

In 8 years you can get three $577 General Elk tags and kill three 325 bulls. $1731 total 

B: 
If you live in Rock Springs you don't have to drive very far.

C: 
Great unit if you use one of those ATV thingies.

 Good luck everyone. I hope you all draw your Wyoming tags.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

there are some many units that go underdrawn for resident archery elk. Some are REAL good units. These leftover tags are available to non-residents once they go on sale. A lot of the units have limited access or are wilderness areas that require a licensed guide or a permitted resident guide.

It is a great option if you have a friend in Wyoming.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WTNUT said:


> [
> 
> What are the benefits of unit 32?


A) Not to far from home, Makes scouting/hunting convenient..;-)

b) I like 61 day hunting seasons..

c) Good place to run my ATVs and keep the miles of the new truck..


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

Green Mountain for me...assuming I get lucky...but with only 4 points..probably going to be a few more years.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I see on other sites the backdoor is open and official results to be posted tomorrow around 10. Good luck all!


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Well the backdoor is showing a refund. I should of had pretty good odds this year, maybe next year...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

well,
I have a refund check in route..

No Wyomong elk for me in 2015........


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Man that sucks!!!! I have been waiting the last couple days for your successful post! So will next year pretty much be guaranteed?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I will have a better idea on next year when the draw odds are posted at 10am...

Ir's obvious there was some jumping around with special permits and units.

The 30,31,32 tags could still be out a long time even with max points 
in the regular draw.....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!

Guys with max points jumping all over the place!

The hunt/unit I put in for went from 50/50 chance in 2014 to 1 out of 10 for 2015..:shock:.


----------

